# ileocolic resection



## codedog (May 9, 2018)

I am not sure how to code this , thinking 44160 but not sure maybe 44130?

Diagnosis- Small Bowel Obstruction 

Procedure -Exploratory laparotomy, lysis of adhesions, a previous ileocolic resection anastomosis and distal   small bowel resection with a primary anastomosis 

Procedure -A  midline incision was made from the pubic symphysis to approximately 5 cm above the umbilicus. There were some adhesions that were taken down to the anterior abdominal wall .There was a loop of small bowel that was looped on itself and stuck to mesentery . The mesentery was thick, but not inordinately so that the loop of small bowel  was then taken down . Dissection then was carried from the anastomosis. The transverse colon was the dissected around to the anastomosis . There was a large area of phlegmonous tissue proximal to the anastomosis . This was dissected free and then resected , however , this left a 4 cm piece of bowel proximal to the anastomosis to ensure viability that was resected as well. Once this was done , hemostasis was assured. A side -to side ileocolic anastomosis was fashioned. The common enterotomy was closed with a stapler and over sewn with aeries of sutures. 

please any help is appreciated, thank you


----------



## CELADYBUG13 (May 15, 2018)

What did the path show?


----------

